# wanna see why im not goin



## black an tan man (Jun 27, 2010)

i have decided that im gonna wait until it cools down then ill  hit the woods with my dog cause of this monster


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jun 27, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere````````````````````````````````````````` ``````>*

That one is not Going too do any more Damage!

It's his Daddy that you better be looking out for.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 27, 2010)

Why'd you go and tear that big boy all to pieces with your tires?  You should have shot his head off and saved that skin.  I heard they're good eats too, but I've never been brave enough to try it.


----------



## black an tan man (Jun 28, 2010)

aahah his dad will get the same treatment. an yea i thank ill pass on eating it


----------



## poolecw (Jun 28, 2010)

I heard that a certain bluetick down ther is immune from those things.


----------



## black an tan man (Jun 28, 2010)

whats the blueticks name ?  n who owns her ?


----------



## joe wiechec (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is one from december


----------



## thurmongene (Jun 28, 2010)

A question for you guys,  and for those who hunt Beaver Dam .
 Is your snake boots in good shape?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 28, 2010)

I've ate rattle snake before and it was good , But I would not eat one I did not kill ........


----------



## Corey (Jun 28, 2010)

Rattle Snake is dang good eating, exp when you have 
had 6 or more cold units


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 28, 2010)

Corey said:


> Rattle Snake is dang good eating, exp when you have
> had 6 or more cold units


 
Why's that?


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 28, 2010)

That's why my Blues are still on VACATION!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corey (Jun 29, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Why's that?



Well in normal situations I would not try something 
like rattle snake is why I said that but being this is 
a youngster that posted and I failed to realize that at 
the time of my first post I will say this. 

Drinking is bad and will do nothing but get you in 
trouble


----------



## poolecw (Jun 29, 2010)

black an tan man said:


> whats the blueticks name ?  n who owns her ?



Bayin Blues on this board has his blue female bit a couple weeks ago.


----------



## black an tan man (Jul 1, 2010)

o bayin blues = curt n daisy , yea she is better now thank god . i hunt with him alot that pup he got from you is turnin in ON


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jul 7, 2010)

I went to tenneesse to hunt a couple dogs for a old friend. But I killed a total of 6 copperheads pleasure  huntin my fist week with the dog ,and I killed 4 frog giging one night an the the rest of the 2 weeks i killed 5 but thats big numbers for snakes. 15 copperheads and well killed 2 big rattlers under a couch at my grand pa's  house up there one had 10 rattlers and a button so it aint good summer for hunting.


----------



## 1222DANO (Jul 7, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> I went to tenneesse to hunt a couple dogs for a old friend. But I killed a total of 6 copperheads pleasure huntin my fist week with the dog ,and I killed 4 frog giging one night an the the rest of the 2 weeks i killed 5 but thats big numbers for snakes. 15 copperheads and well killed 2 big rattlers under a couch at my grand pa's house up there one had 10 rattlers and a button so it aint good summer for hunting.


 

SOUNDS LIKE IF THEIR IN THE HOUSE IT MIGHT BE A GOOD TIME TO GO HUNTING A NEW HOUSE.
THAT MANY SNAKES I'D JUST LEAVE AND NEVER BE BACK THERE HUNTING AGAIN.


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Jul 7, 2010)

thats my biggest fear during turkey season...


----------



## jackmelson (Jul 7, 2010)

yep my dog got bit sunday nite but she is ok  now   gona put her back out there  tonite   umm wandering if they make doggy chaps lol.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jul 7, 2010)

1222DANO said:


> SOUNDS LIKE IF THEIR IN THE HOUSE IT MIGHT BE A GOOD TIME TO GO HUNTING A NEW HOUSE.
> THAT MANY SNAKES I'D JUST LEAVE AND NEVER BE BACK THERE HUNTING AGAIN.



The couch was out sid beside his shed . lol, But they all wasn't in just one drop it was several deferent ones. And as dry as it was up there you had to hunt some water or 8 times outa 10 you aint gonna see a coon , and the water has a big part with the snakes.


----------



## HBC4570 (Jul 7, 2010)

hog, where in tenn.,i need to know.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jul 8, 2010)

In bledsoe county right above chattonooga.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 8, 2010)

Some good eating right there.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 8, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Some good eating right there.



No doubt! Fry up some nuggets and enjoy!


----------



## barry green (Jul 9, 2010)

ah heck they aint gone hurt ya just dont try and kiss one. ask ol blue iron about wading in waist deep water and head high grass the other night......lol glad its wasnt my dog treed in the middle


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jul 9, 2010)

barry green said:


> ah heck they aint gone hurt ya just dont try and kiss one. ask ol blue iron about wading in waist deep water and head high grass the other night......lol glad its wasnt my dog treed in the middle



That just shows you whos dog means business..


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 9, 2010)

barry green said:


> ah heck they aint gone hurt ya just dont try and kiss one. ask ol blue iron about wading in waist deep water and head high grass the other night......lol glad its wasnt my dog treed in the middle


 
It weren't no fun Barry



ArmyTaco said:


> That just shows you whos dog means business..


 
Tell em' how it is 007/Taco/Chris/Ocmulgee Blue!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jul 9, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Tell em' how it is 007/Taco/Chris/Ocmulgee Blue!



 You keep the 007 non sense to yourself.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 9, 2010)

I killed 4 copperheads last night..Saw a 5th one that got away!! What the crap?!?!? They were not all together either..Spread out over a few miles!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jul 9, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I killed 4 copperheads last night..Saw a 5th one that got away!! What the crap?!?!? They were not all together either..Spread out over a few miles!



I know you werent out hunting..


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 9, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> I know you werent out hunting..


I WAS TO! I dont quit like ya'll off breed hunters do in the summer time


----------



## SneekEE (Jul 9, 2010)

1 less to worry about, keep up the good work!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 9, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I WAS TO! I dont quit like ya'll off breed hunters do in the summer time


 

I've hunted right through THANK YOU!


----------



## barry green (Jul 10, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> I've hunted right through THANK YOU!


we did an all nighter last night and anrmytaco seen the only snake!..........lol bring a ga boy to bama and he irratates my snakes


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 10, 2010)

barry green said:


> we did an all nighter last night and anrmytaco seen the only snake!..........lol bring a ga boy to bama and he irratates my snakes


 

Yeah, us Bama boys know not to irritate them!


----------

